# Starting and Deep Cycle battery question



## itchyfishnv (Sep 7, 2004)

I was just wondering if it is possible to run a starting battery as a primary battery, and a deep cycle battery connected parallel? will this hurt the starting battery? I do not plan on running an isolator i need the power right away.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I personally would not mix types of batteries. Just the way I was brought up. nor do I mix batteries of different age ore groups. A week battery will always draw a load on the good battery. I am sure you sill get a few different answers here so check with a battery supplier for a more definitive answer.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Batteries hooked up in paralell should be identical age make type and spec. A weak battery will draw the good one down with it possibly damaging the good one.


----------



## Boondox (Sep 4, 2004)

wfd44 said:


> Batteries hooked up in paralell should be identical age make type and spec. A weak battery will draw the good one down with it possibly damaging the good one.


So if you are using only one battery for personal plowing only, no contract jobs, should you run a deep cycle battery or is OE good enough? Pete


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i just run a deep cycle optima battery yellow top plenty of power


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

My info on batteries would exclude deep cycle batteries from plowwing use. 
Deep cycle batteries are made for slow steady discharge and recharge. They are not made for sharp discharge/recharge cycles caused by Starting and plow motors.
Go with the largest starting battery that will fit in the tray. I use dual terminal batteries so that I have a good connection to the plow wiring....


----------



## itchyfishnv (Sep 7, 2004)

I just got off the phone with Optima, they said for my application to run a Yellow Top (they said these were engineering specifically for heavy duty winching, plowing etc) Im gonna buy 2 new ones and run them in parallel. 

Only problem is I have to mount one in my trunk. I plan on running 2 gauge all the way back. Do I have to run the ground from my primary battery to my trunk battery? or can i attach the ground from the trunk battery to the body of the truck? I would think I can attach it to the body since a ground wire is not suppose to be more than 3 feet in legnth. Thanx everyone


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

One nice thing about the Optima is you can mount it in any position, even upside down on the wife's couch, LOL
Yes you can connect the ground to the frame. preferably one of the long rails that run from front to back. although I think this is a bit of an overkill but it will work fine.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Itchy - One optima should be more than adequate. They have killer reserve capacity and are made to cycle. The other key is to have a sufficient (and properly functioning) alternator on the truck so the battery will recover quickly. From my research one optima yellow top is about equal to running daul conventional batteries roughly the same expense and an easier install.


----------



## grotecguy (Feb 8, 2004)

I ran 1 Optima red top last year and had plenty of battery. 
The year before I ran 2 conventional batteries. Problem with that was 1 battery went down and I couldn't figure out which one was bad. I checked the alt. It was fine. Put in the Optima and didn't have 1 problem whatsoever.
I recharged both of the conventional batteries and found 1 to be real weak. In turn it pulled the other down far enough to be useless.

This year I want to go with a yellow top in my back up truck.

Optima truely makes a superior battery,
Mark K


----------



## itchyfishnv (Sep 7, 2004)

Yeah, I just replaced the alternator, but im getting the batteries new at $60 a piece through a buddies discount, so I can get 2 for the price of one. Plus its nice to have the extra power when ya need it and not strain the alternator so much.


----------

